# II7 Web Server on Windows Server 2008 Error (Blank page load)



## rowdog (Sep 19, 2010)

Hey all.

I have a slight problem after the installation of II7 on Windows server 2008R2. After installation all seems fine and indeed is all fine when communicating with the localhost webpage (//localhost on 80) via LAN.
I can see all the pages fine and all looks good however, when I connect to the same site via the internet using the wan IP instead of the local loop all I see is a blank page.
I use a new IP btw to connect (via a laptop dongle)

Currently the firewall is disabled and port forwarding is set on the web facing router. Any input on this issue will be greatly appreciated.


Regards
Steve


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

I had problems veiwing local web pages throught the modem IP.
Turns out the router couldn't handle the loop or was blocking it.
I used Jap to setup a proxy and got through that way.
http://anon.inf.tu-dresden.de/index_en.html
It routes the request throigh other servers so it looks like the request
is coming from the internet and not locally.
Problem is the free proxy servers can be slow.

Also,make sure the computer that has IIS on it has it's IP
added to the DMZ in the router setup and use a firewall and
antivirus on the server.


----------



## rowdog (Sep 19, 2010)

Hiya, thanks for you're reply

To to answer, I am actually contacting my localhost via the internet via a seperate IP , IE: localhost wan= Virgin and my test PC is running on a dongle provided by Wan- Tmobile.

So its not related to a Nat loopback fortunately.

My lan contacts the webserver fine, but the outside world wont.

All firewalls, and AV disabled atm too and he is dmz


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Are you using the modem IP and not the routers IP?
Is your website in a sub folder like website/your site?
Or is the index page in the default site folder?
If you are trying to display the page on a cell phone,
usually you need a site that is mobile friendly.

One problem I remember having with IIS is,anytime I made
changes,the file permissions changed.
I had to go to the folder location IE C:\inetpub\wwwroot
to set the permisions for files I wanted to display to
the internet user.
Can't remember what it was.
Inet_user or something like that.


----------



## rowdog (Sep 19, 2010)

Yeah my Server is on the static IP 86.ETc and my test machine ( to check from a different IP ) is disconnected presently from the local network running on a dongle with IP of 96.Etc

Checked perms on the wwwroot, they are set to auth IIS_IUsrs .

Pulling my hair out currently cause the rest of the LAN network can see the server 

Im sure it may be auth related but I may just scrap IIS soon 
Thanks for ya replys btw


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Might check the IIS properties to see if the
default document type is set to the type you
are using,but doesn't seem to be the problem
as it displays locally.

Have you setup DNS on the server?


----------



## rowdog (Sep 19, 2010)

yep, dns and DHCP are set up and running on server also


----------

